# Intervento rinosettoplastica



## Tobi (27 Novembre 2018)

Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo topic per raccontare la mia esperienza riguardo un intervento sostenuto il giorno 23 novembre al fine di risolvere dei problemi respiratori che da anni mi tormentavano soprattutto la notte, con addirittura apnee in alcuni casi.

Il tutto inizia con visita specialistica dove l'otorino riconosce il problema funzionale il quale propone come unico rimedio l'intervento chirurgico. Successivamente esami di routine, quindi analisi del sangue, tac per conoscere l'entità della deviazione, elettrocardiogramma e rx torace.

Fatto questo, tutto nella norma, mi prenotano in un ospedale convenzionato dove sostengo solo una spesa di 30 euro per la cauzione, che mi restituiscono all'uscita e 56 euro di ricovero.

Passiamo all'intervento: Leggo e sento di tutti i colori, non lo fare, fa male, è delicato, oddio i tamponi e poi l'anestesia totale che per giorni non potrai muoverti visti i capogiri o nausea.....
Alla fine di tutto questo è stato tutto l'opposto.

Entro in sala operatoria, mi addormentano in 5 minuti, nemmeno me ne rendo conto che al risveglio mi trovo gia nella camera. Entrato alle 9.30 uscito alle 11.30. Nessun dolore o sintomo post anestesia... dico: vabbe un paio d'ore tempo che svanisce l'effetto e inizia la sofferenza.... beh... passano 6-7 ore e di questi dolori nemmeno l'ombra.. mi portano da mangiare, mi alzo e vado solo in bagno, mi guardo allo specchio... ho delle garze intorno al viso, e delle cannuccette che spuntano dalle narici oltre vabbe ai famosi tamponi che sono all'interno e non si vedono.

Mi chiedono se volessi l'antidolorifico ma non ne ho bisogno, unico obbligo respirare con la bocca, quindi la prima notte un pò di difficoltà a prendere sonno. Il giorno dopo tutto fila liscio, colazione, mi alzo, cammino, ogni tanto qualche gocciolina che scende dal naso ma nulla di che. Passa la giornata del sabato e tutto procede bene.
Arriva domenica mattina e il mio medico passa a trovarmi, mi comunica che abbiano dovuto rompere l'osso perchè la piramide nasale era compromessa, oltre che il setto ed ipertrofia dei turbinati... io dico: azz... mi avete rotto il naso e non sento nulla? sopratutto senza mai assumere l'antidolorifico? mi sento clark kent. Il medico mi porta in infermeria per la rimozione dei tamponi, e di tutto ciò che ostruiva il mio naso. in 5 minuti mi liberano da tutto senza il minimo dolore o fastidio. Provo a respirare un attimo e sento aria in quantità infinita che passava dalle narici! una sensazione fantastica doop 10 anni che non sapevo cosa volesse dire respirare. Potevo gia andare a casa il giorno stesso (quindi il terzo giorno post intervento) dopo la rimozione dei tamponi ma ho preferito rimanere un altro giorno cosi in caso di sanguinamento o problematiche sarei gia stato sul posto...

Lunedi mattina rientro a casa, nessuna cura particolare da fare, solo lavaggi nasali con soluzione fisiologica e gocce oleose per far si che il naso si pulisca completamente.

Quindi se qualcuno qui dentro soffre del mio stesso problema, proceda senza paura, vi cambia la vita!


----------



## Gas (27 Novembre 2018)

Complimenti, hai fatto davvero bene a condividere questa tua esperienza. Il piccolo tempo che ti sei preso per scrivere questo messaggio potrebbe cambiare la vita a qualche persona.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Novembre 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo topic per raccontare la mia esperienza riguardo un intervento sostenuto il giorno 23 novembre al fine di risolvere dei problemi respiratori che da anni mi tormentavano soprattutto la notte, con addirittura apnee in alcuni casi.
> 
> Il tutto inizia con visita specialistica dove l'otorino riconosce il problema funzionale il quale propone come unico rimedio l'intervento chirurgico. Successivamente esami di routine, quindi analisi del sangue, tac per conoscere l'entità della deviazione, elettrocardiogramma e rx torace.
> 
> ...



Anni fa l'ho fatto anche io, dopo una settimana non respiravo già più bene...


----------



## Tobi (27 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Anni fa l'ho fatto anche io, dopo una settimana non respiravo già più bene...



non hai risolto nemmeno dopo l'intervento? che problemi ti provocava? che tipo di intervento hai fatto?


----------



## Tobi (3 Dicembre 2018)

aggiornamento: dopo 10 giorni la mia vita è cambiata. La notte dormo una meraviglia, respirando solo con il naso, finalmente è finità quella sensazione di bocca asciutta e cattivo gusto al mattino.

Ho fatto 1 prova d'apnea prima di operarmi e dopo:
Prima, 30 secondi, ora quasi 2 minuti. La mia capacità respiratoria è migliorata di 7 volte.... 

Se avete questo problema non esitate a ricorrere all'intervento


----------

